# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  maybe baby mikroskop

## kik

cure znam da je o ovome već bilo podosta riječi ali stvarno vas molim za što više mišljenja. imam redovne cikluse 26-30 dana, nikakvih problema. meni se ujutro uvijek pokazuje točkasta struktura ili je u prvoj polovini ciklusa povremeno malo paprati. nije mi vrag dao mira pa sam od 11 - 16 dana popodne nakon 3 sata nejedenja i nepijenja ponovo stavila uzorak sline kad ono paprati ko u priči. i tako svaki dan. sad vi meni recite o čemu se tu radi. ujutro ili nema ništa ili kao da se tek približava ovulacija a popodne debela paprat od ruba do ruba kao da je turbo ovulacija. kaj mislite o čemu se tu radi?

----------


## dorena

ja sam cula da taj mikroskop i nije nesto. jesi li prala zube ujutro prije stavljanja sline na njega? navodno da onda pokaze krivo :? . ne znam. nisam ga imala, ali cini mi se i da je netko od cura na forumu to vec komentirao  :Smile:

----------


## Lindsay

Daklem, najbolje ti je stavljati uzorak sline ujutro kad se digneš OBAVEZNO prije pranja zubi. Ja sam prošli ciklus radila to poslije pranja zubi i svaki put sam imala paprat i tako 9 dana zaredom!!! Što je apsolutno nemoguće. Onda sam posumnjala da je to zbog pranja zbui pa sam napravila eksperiment, slijedeće jutro prije pranja zbubi - bile su točkice, jutro nakon toga nakon pranja zubi - bila je paprat. Tako da pasta za zube definitivno napravi zbrčku. Ovih tri sata poslije jela ti je isto ništ koristi jer (i to sam skužila) ne prođe ipak dovoljno vremena pogotovo ako si jela nešto slanije (pršut ili ovako nešto). Zato najbolje ujutro i to ti je dovoljno za taj dan. Ja to obavim u paketu sa mjerenjem bazalne temp, kao jedan jutarnji ritual.

----------


## zrinka

ja mislim da ti je puno tocnije stavljati vaginalnu sluz, nije komplicirano,a rezultati su jako dobro vidljivi, za neusporediti s onima od sline.....bar je meni bilo tako....

----------


## kik

ujutro sam stavljala slinu odmah nakon ustajanja i prije pranja zubi baš kako piše u uputama. ako je tako ispada da mi ovuacija kao dolazi ali nikad ne dođe jer nijedan dan nemam samo paprat. sve mi se više čini da sam bacila 400 kn za bezveze.

kakav je to test sa vaginalnom sluzi? kak se zove i gdi se može kupiti?

----------


## zrinka

ja imam jedan test, moze se raditi i sa slinom i sa sluzi, e sad ne mogu se sjetiti kako se zove  :Sad: 
nije preskup i cini mi se prilicno tocan

----------


## kik

a kako izgleda? jel isto kao neki mikroskop ili su trakice?

----------


## zrinka

isto mikroskop....
zaboravila sam doma vidjeti kako se zove  :Sad:

----------


## kik

Zrinka, daj please pogledaj kak se zove. išla sam danas u apoteku ali nemaju mikroskop na kojem bi se promatrala vaginalna sluz. imaju F-test i maby baby.
thanks  :D

----------


## odra

Kik, mislim da ti je to F-test, ja ga imam, također je kao mali mikroskopić i ima stakalce na koje možeš staviti ili sluz ili slinu. Sa sluzi je dobro što je možeš staviti u bilo koje doba dana. Ja baš nisam bila redovita u gledanju sluzi jer sam započela sa slinom na kojoj mi ništa nije pokazivalo (odnosno - uvijek neplodno), pa sam samo ponekad probala staviti sluz, ali to su stvarno bili neplodni dani pa mi je tako i pokazalo. Onda sam počela s Lh-štapićima i ostavila se mikroskopa.
Za ovaj test ti je važno da imaš negdje žarulju koja nije mliječna, da možeš očitati rezultat.
Sretno!

----------


## Arijana

> ja imam jedan test, moze se raditi i sa slinom i sa sluzi, e sad ne mogu se sjetiti kako se zove 
> nije preskup i cini mi se prilicno tocan


Zrinka, ako je to isto mikroskop i pretpostavljam da se isto traži paprat, da li se onda može i na Maybe baby gledati vaginalna sluz i traži li se paprat ili kakva druga "biljka". 
I reci mi još, što ako imaš odnose dan prije, a slijedeći dan testiraš sluz, imali to utjecaja na rezultat s tim da bez obzira na tuširanje ima ostataka sperme. Mislim, ne želim se samo pouzdati u testove  :wink: .

----------


## beba2

Curke,
samo da Vas izvjestim da smo ovaj mjesec puno aktivniji. Danas mi je 14DC (vidim da se vodi evidencija o tome - svaka čast, hvala)Na mikroskopskom stakalcu sam testirala samo sluz i nije mi pokazala, kao što sam već rekla nikakvu paprat., a bilo je staklene , ljepljive sluzi. Pa Vas pitam:što ako imaš odnose dan prije, a slijedeći dan testiraš sluz, imali to utjecaja na rezultat? Nakon odnosa, dan poslije, uopće nema nikakve sluzi. Jel tako?  :Confused:  
P.S. Danas idem kod ginićke na UZV, tek toliko da se malo pregledam, moram priznati da nisam bila na UZV 2 godine!!!
Katastrofa!  :Embarassed:

----------


## adriana

ISTO NEMAN DOBRO MIŠLJENJE O TON MIKROSKOPU. UJUTRO BI BILA TOČKASTA STRUKTURA, A POPODNE IAKO NE BI NIŠTA NI ILA NI PILA 3 URE UVIK BI SE POJAVILA PAPRAT. ZAKLJUČAK- ŽALI BOŽE 400 KUNA!

----------


## bebana

caos!
 i ja sam kupila taj nesretni mikroskop i koristila sam ga godinu dana!
 godinu dana nisam videla nista osim tackica(pomislila sam da imam zecititis!   :Grin:  ).Prosle nedelje sam radila folikulometriju i ovulacija mi je bila 14. dan.Opet sam uzela maybe baby i zamislite,nista od paprati. Ponovih postupak posle 5 dana,kad ono,paprati "ko u prici"!!!
nista ne razumem!!  :?

----------


## ena0051

....prije dvije godine koristila sam  maybe baby, nikako nisam mogla ocijeniti 
razliku kada su plodni dani i ovuliram li uopce  :Sad:  . Iako se tada cinila odlicna ideja, i ja se moram slozit` zaliboze novaca,stvarno mi nije niti malo pomoglo.
Iako s skuplji ovulacijski testovi,  u mom  slucaju su pouzdaniji.   :Smile:

----------


## Vlatka

Ja kupila F test i u svako doba dana u mjesecu samo točkice. Zbog toga sam se zapitala i otišla na folikulometriju. Dr. mi ustanovi ovulaciju UZV - om i uzme malo vaginalne sluzi i stavi pod mikroskopom, a ono - točkice  :shock: . To je i njega zbunilo, ali budući da je ovulacije bilo - manje bitno.
Sve u svemu, mislila sam reći - na te se testiće uopće ne treba 100 % oslanjati.

----------


## Jelka

> Onda sam počela s Lh-štapićima i ostavila se mikroskopa.


Odra, što je to LH štapić? Koliko košta i može li se kupiti u svakoj ljekarni?

 :Kiss:

----------


## odra

Jelka, to su ti trakice za određivanje ovulacije, odnosno reagiraju na koncentraciju lh u urinu. Isto se koriste kao i testovi na trudnoću, te isto, ako pokažu 2. crticu, znači da će se ovulacija desiti u roku nekih 36 satin (dakle, dovoljno je povišen lh). Zvuči jednostavno, ali ima ipak par mana:

1. dosta je skup - oko 50 kn
2. mora se koristiti višekratno, odnosno, ovisno o standardnoj duljini ciklusa, počinje se koristiti od određenog dana (npr. ako ti je ciklus 28 dana, počinje se negdje od 10. dc pa dok ne pokaže poz. rezultat, svaki dan u isto vrijeme - ovo ti ja napamet pišem, ali unutra su vrlo detaljne upute)
3. nema ih baš u svakoj ljekarni (u Zg vjerojatno ima u većini, pogotovo privatnih, ali u Os je to malo teže...  :Rolling Eyes:  )

Ja sam, doduše, i s tim imala malo problema, folikulometrija pokazivala uredan rast folikula, predovulacijski endometrij itd, a trakice stalno na minusu... :/  Onda su mi neke američke ipak pokazale plus.

----------


## Minky

> a trakice stalno na minusu... :/  Onda su mi neke američke ipak pokazale plus.


Sve sam isprobala i nisam zadovoljna! Mislim da bi se svaka od nas trebala pozabaviti
prvenstveno osluškivanjem svoga tijela. Odkad se baziram na tome nekako mi cijeli ciklus
prođe bez stresa 8) ! Prije sam ko' luda sve koristila: trakice, 2 stakalca, 2 toplomjera....
Odustala sam (samo još mjerim bazalnu ali s jednim toplo.) i odmah mi se povukao spotting
koji sam cijelo vrijeme imala  tj. psihički se odmorila!  :Wink:

----------


## odra

> Sve sam isprobala i nisam zadovoljna! Mislim da bi se svaka od nas trebala pozabaviti
> prvenstveno osluškivanjem svoga tijela. Odkad se baziram na tome nekako mi cijeli ciklus
> prođe bez stresa 8) ! Prije sam ko' luda sve koristila: trakice, 2 stakalca, 2 toplomjera....
> Odustala sam (samo još mjerim bazalnu ali s jednim toplo.) i odmah mi se povukao spotting
> koji sam cijelo vrijeme imala  tj. psihički se odmorila!


Istina, ni ja već neko dulje vrijeme ne koristim ništa i puno sam opuštenija, lakše mi je i sexati se kad nemam osjećaj da moram to baš taj dan. Prije sam se bila jako opteretila sa svim i svačim (ali i u postupku prije inseminacije doc je tražio da se testiram trakicama). Sad samo još promatram sluz, ali to je teško i izbjeći, zar ne?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TIGY

Slažem se   :Wink:  
i meni je lakše bez dodatne tehnologije !!!   :Heart:   :Grin:   :Heart:

----------


## NATTIE2

Meni je F-test donio trudnoću, a koristila sam ga ujutro sa slinom prije pranja zubića!!!! Prije toga sam koristila i LH štapiće pa sam zaključila da je to malo preskup sport......

----------

[moze pitanj ja sam nova na vasem forumu pa da mi netko kaze da li taj  test valja sto gdje ga mogu kupiti i koliko kosta

----------

Mir,

kupila sam F-test, nekih 127 kuna, ali sam razočarana, ili ja to neznam upotrebljavati. Testirala sam sa jutarrnjom slinom, prije pranja zubi no ili je neka točkasta struktura ili ništa! To ne odgovara pravom stanju stvari jer istovremeno sluzi ko u priči, a test pokazuje da se ništa ne događa! Pušiona

----------


## imported_Anćica

Je i ja sam slinila , muljala po tom testu dok mi se na kraju nije pojavila ta paprat....navodno moraš jutarnju slinu ispod jezika stavit na stakalce i onda ostavit da se dobrano osuši, 
A da i ovo da vam ispričam stavljala sam i onu sluz odozdola , (imali odnos ja i MM večer prije) e nemora mi niko vjerovat ali u sluzi su bili ONI.
Skoro me šlog nije strefio jer sam mislila da se nevide na tako slabom povećalu... a njih na stakalcu cijela vojska, gmižu, jure uokolo.
Kad sam dala MM da pogleda jer mi nije vjerovao samo je komentirao ..PA ONI SU ŽIVI  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Je malo jak-jak za ispričat ovako što al je istina :shock:

----------

Ančice, umirem od smjeha....ne mogu vjerovati da su se vidjeli! Nemoram ni reći da ću odmah testirati to isto!!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## imported_Anćica

Je živa istina, malo je smješno ....i moj MM nije vjerovo dok mu nisam turila pod nos taj test (skoro me poslao u ...) no uvjerio se da ne lažem.
Sad je sav ponosan   :Rolling Eyes:  , na svoje pokretne zmijice  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Ljubicica

> Ančice, umirem od smjeha


I ja isto   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Pa jesi li se tusirala posle odnosa odmah???

----------


## imported_Anćica

Ne, ako želiš bebača pripremi se na zaljepljenost do jutra ... zabranjeno tuširanje !!!
Poslije odnosa uvijek vam nešto iskapa van pa se i onda mogu vidjet... ko nije gadljiv... meni su bili tak simpa (male zbunjene bubice, guraju se, gmižu, mrdaju...za riknit od   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  )
Al bar nam je lakše jer smo ih vidjeli... na stakalcu koje je toliko malo bilo ih je malo more jedan na drugom.Pa sad vi zamislite koliko ih je u cijelom eakulatu :shock:

----------


## Ljubicica

> Ne, ako želiš bebača pripremi se na zaljepljenost do jutra ... zabranjeno tuširanje !!!


Je, to sam se tek sjetila kad sam napisala. Prosto za nevjerovati da su zivi tako   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------

Imam ista iskustva kao i ti. Zrnata struktura i paprat javljaju se sasvim nepovezano. Mozda je bolje probati sa trakicama koje odredjuju konc. LH u urinu.



> cure znam da je o ovome već bilo podosta riječi ali stvarno vas molim za što više mišljenja. imam redovne cikluse 26-30 dana, nikakvih problema. meni se ujutro uvijek pokazuje točkasta struktura ili je u prvoj polovini ciklusa povremeno malo paprati. nije mi vrag dao mira pa sam od 11 - 16 dana popodne nakon 3 sata nejedenja i nepijenja ponovo stavila uzorak sline kad ono paprati ko u priči. i tako svaki dan. sad vi meni recite o čemu se tu radi. ujutro ili nema ništa ili kao da se tek približava ovulacija a popodne debela paprat od ruba do ruba kao da je turbo ovulacija. kaj mislite o čemu se tu radi?


 :?

----------

Ja imam ista iskustva kao i ti. Zrnata struktura i paprat pojavljuju se sasvim nevezano i nelogicno. Npr. ovaj mjesec paprat se pojavila u srijedu, a u cetvrtak sam bila kod "picijatra" i ona kaze da je ovulacija bila par dana ranije. Probaj sa trakicama koje odredjuju LH u urinu ili nakon sto ti zavrsi mentruacija najavi se kod ginekologa i UZV prati ovulaciju (to se zove timing). Sretno

----------


## SNOOPY

Ovaj mjesec sam počela koristit i Maybe baby, definitivno sam uočila prvo točkice, nakon toga par dana pripreme paprati, jedan dan šumu od paprati, nakon toga opet točkice. Što god to bilo, vidjelo se baš onako kako je nacrtano. Istina i bog da nam nije ni s tim upalilo   :Sad:  , ali to izgleda nije razlog našeg neuspjeha.

----------


## plavaa

> Drage žene, muž i ja smo se mučili 2 godine da zatrudnim, također zbog neredovitih menstruacija. Prošla sam sve moguće pretrage, na kraju je sve bilo u redu i sa mnom i sa mužem, a doc je ustanovio da ne mogu zatrudnit zbog stresa! Otišla sam u ljekarnu i kupila *MAYBE BABY*, mini mikroskop za određivanje plodnih i neplodnih dana (dakle ako želite ostati trudne, ili ako ne želite). Veličine je labela za usta, a radi na principu da malo prve jutarnje sline staviš na okular mikroskopa, pričekaš da se osuši i pogledaš. Ak je slika točkasta onda si u neplodnim danima, ak je slika papraste strukture (meni to liči na paukovu mrežu) u plodnim danima si. Nama je uspjelo od prve! Ispalo je da mi je ovulacija 19. dan ciklusa. Dakle sad sam u 23. tjednu trudnoće, i čekamo svoje malo zlato početkomj veljače! Što se tiče cijene, malo je skuplje, 400 kn, ali obzirom da je dugoročna investicija, i da se i poslije trudnoće ne mislim više trovati antibebi pilulama, služit će mi i kao prirodna kontracepcija. Probajte, sretno svima!

----------

Meni je taj mikroskop svaki dan pokazivao da su mi plodni dani!  :shock:

----------


## plavaa

> Cure bok,
> Samo da skrenem pažnju na maybe baybe 
> vjerojatno ste čule za to. Trajan aparatić koji vam pokazuje ovulaciju. Funkcionira kao mali mikroskop. Košta oko 400,00 kn ali je trajan. Ujutro se slina stavi na stakalce i sve se lijepo pokaže. Ako se pokaže nešto slično  paprati onda nastupa ovulacija. ako su kružići onda ništa.
> Jednostavno za upotrebu , a i točno. Ima ga kupiti u svakoj boljoj apoteci.


Prenosim sa teme "LH testovi za utvrđivanje ovulacije"

----------


## larra

*Jel možda zna netko, odnosno jel netko uočio kakav je rezultat na F-test kod dođe do ovulacije?!*I ja baš nemam neka reprezentativna iskustva s tim testom. Prvih mjesec dana korištenja je pokazivao sve uredno - točkice, pa paprat, pa točkice, al nismo uspjeli !!!!
Ovaj mjesec mi je stalno paprat!!!!
pozdrav

----------


## Nardana

I ja koristim F-test i to po prvi puta ovaj mjesec. Za sada mi stalno pokazuje neplodno. Još nemam nekih velikih promjena u BT jedino me buni što mi je cerviks visoko i mekan je a po tome bi mi onda trebali biti plodni dani. Da li ti na stakalce stavljaš slinu ili sluz? Piše u uputstvu da bi se slina trebala stavljati iz čiste usne šupljine, dakle bez ostataka hrane, upale, pokvarenih zuba itd. Sve to može utjecati na krivi rezultat testa.

----------


## plavaa

> Piše u uputstvu da bi se slina trebala stavljati iz čiste usne šupljine, dakle bez ostataka hrane, upale, pokvarenih zuba itd. Sve to može utjecati na krivi rezultat testa.


Ali nikako nakon sto nesto pijete/jedete/operete zube ujutro!

----------


## Nardana

Tako je! Zaboravila sam to dodati! Zato mi se čini najbolje svaki dan, otprilike u isto sati, testirati se sa sluzi.

----------


## mendula

Vidim da ima nezadovoljnih vlasnica Maybe baby mikroskopa. Ja bih rado isprobala bi li meni koristio, a ne bih htjela bacat previše novaca.
Može li se Maybe baby koristiti "iz druge ruke"? Ako može, nudim 150 kn nezadovoljnoj korisnici za njezin mikroskop. Da obje smanjimo troškove...  :Wink:

----------


## zibba

potpisujem mendulinu izjavu. I ja bi ga rado kupila ali mi je trenutno puno dati 400,00 kn za nešto što nisam sigurna da li će mi koristiti. Ako ima koja nezadovoljna korisnica ili neka kojoj više ne treba neka se javi pa ćemo dogovoriti prodaju. Meni bi definitivno trebao s obzirom na cikluse od 30-36 dana, a nikada neznam kada će ovulacija.

----------


## Lulu

taj maybe baby je najgore uloženih 400kn u životu. bolje da sam cipele kupila. po mikroskopu sam imala u mjesec dana barem 20 ovulacija. ili preciznije, polu-ovulacija, nit samo točkice nit samo paprat. a sve sam radila po uputama. 
čini mi se da sam negdje pročitala da nije preporučljivo dijeliti ga s još nekim. mi se doma sad zabavljamo s tim sranjem, svašta smo već proučavali na stakalcu, čak i plijesni   :Laughing:

----------


## Vishnja

Imam ga i pokazao mi se odlicnim! Vikend kad smo zaceli svog prvog andjela, vec umorna od "pljuckanja" i virenja u mikroskop, samo sam razmazala pljuvacku po njemu i ostavila ga , zaboravivsi na njega. Kada mi je posle izvesnog vreman ginicka rekla kao misli da sam zanela 7-8 .11. , ja bacim pogled , kad ono paprati po celom vidnom polju. Posle sam ga koristila i kao sredstvo za kontracepciju. Sada sam ga ponovo stavila u pogon, videcemo koliko uspesno...

----------


## kik

cure ja imam maybe baby, vrlo kratko korišten, kao što se i vidi iz teme  :Smile:  
ja bi ga prodala ako je koja zainteresirana. samo mi javite na pp.

----------


## kia

Evo da i ja prenesem svoja razočaravajuča iskustva sa maybe baby mikroskopom. Od 4-7 DC počeo je pokazivati paprat . Nakon toga od 7-10 DC nije bilo paprati a nakon toga svako jutro paprat. Evo sad mi je 2 DC (novog) moj mikroskop pokazuje paprati koliko hočeš. Cijelo stakalce prekriveno, a ja u isto vrijeme krvarim ko luda  :shock: 
E i sad nek se ja pomognem s njim. Ne da mi nije pomogo nego me još više zbunio. Više neznam šta da mislim   :Sad:

----------


## corina

ako još uvijek ima nekoga tko želi prodati svoj maybe baby mikroskop neka se jave da se dogovorimo :=))))))
možda mi se posreći  :Smile: 

hvala

----------


## Lulu

*corina*, imaš pp.   :Smile:

----------


## nataša

imam ja, ako neko želi, meni ne treba, moja ovulacija je dokazana, što s njim, što bez njega, ali ipak moram na LH trakice i IVF  :Sad:

----------


## nataša

Ja sam ga posudila trima prijateljicama, i sve su ostale trudne uz pomoć njega, nmajpouzdanije pokaže kad je ovulacija, ako se ispravno korsiti, naravno

----------


## corina

eto hvala...već sam se dogovorila, ali ako čujem da netko treba javimo ti se  :Smile: 

nadam se da će i meni pomoći kao i mnogima, da ću biti taj sretnik i što prije dočekati svog novog malog anđela  :Smile: 

pozdrav

----------


## hard candy

Ja imam maybe baby i meni je super.
Kupila sam ga iz druge ruke.Meni je super!

----------


## corina

Lulu

evo prvo ti ovim putem javlja da sam uspješno iskoristila maby bayby  :Smile:  nisam uopće vjerovala da bi se to moglo dogoditi ali od prve  :Smile: 

još je jako jako jako jako rano.....ali 11.12. idem to i službeno potvrditi!

----------


## Lulu

ajme pa tek sad ovo vidim!  od prve?!?!
jesi li dobila službenu potvrdu? jel sve ok?

----------


## pomikaki

Ajoj, morat ću si ga nabaviti

Zadnji put kad sam ga nabavljala ispostavilo se da sam već pri kraju 4-og mj trudnoće  :Embarassed:   :Grin:  pa sam stornirala kupnju

----------


## Mali Mimi

Evo ja ga imam i ne koristim ga jer mi treba IVF pa ako netko želi nek se javi na pp

----------


## nataša

i ja ga imam i prodajem, ja bez IVF ne mogu ništa :Grin:  :Sad:

----------


## Martea

Vidim da su misljenja podjeljena, tako da ne bi reskirala punu cijenu u ljekarni. Ako netko zeli prodati svoj maybe-baby mikroskop molim neka se javi na pp.

----------


## Argente

Meni su po njemu uvijek bili plodni dani...i 2 moje prijateljice koje su ga nakon mene koristile se sada također spremaju za MPO...loša investicija  :Smile:

----------


## zrakica

moj Maybe baby je kupljen u Bosni!cijena 100 kn u ljekarni, pa ako možete kako do Bosne mislim da se isplati!

----------


## Strašna

I ja bi ga voljela isprobat, pa ako nekome ne treba i voljan ga je poklonit nek se javi.

----------


## anita_83

ja sam ga našla i na njuškalu, ipak jeftinije nego u ljekarni, 
samo 200kn,ipak se uštedi, naručila stigao brzo, sve 5! pozdrav

----------

